# How can I clean my keyboard? (spilled lemonade)



## tokyo

I spilled lemonade on my computer last week. The computer is fine, but my keyboard keys feel crunchy.

I have to hit the keys fairly hard to make sure that it types.

How can I clean my keyboard?


----------



## Drenlin

Removing the keyboard helps. Most laptops have the keyboard as a separate unit, only held in by a couple of screws and a ribbon cable...they're very easy to take off. You can remove it and use a q-tip or something to help clean the gunk out.


----------



## linkin

Some isopropyl alcohol wipes would get the job done nicely.


----------



## Mr Green

Keyboard cleaning swabs are usually very effective; they can get to the hard-to-reach areas around the buttons, and already have an alcohol solution on them.


----------



## tokyo

Thanks for the suggestions.

The prolem is I don't think I could get under the keys with a swab or wipes.

I already cleaned everything I could with rubbing alcohol.

Should I just take all the keys off and clean underneath? I already took a couple keys off to see if I could. It wasn't too tough, it just makes me nervous that I'm going to break something.

Drenlin, yes, the keyboard is fairly easy to take out. When I first spilled the lemonade I took the entire laptop apart to clean out the inside. I did my best with the keyboard, but I still couldn't get under the keys.

thanks

oh, heres a pic of the keyboard.


----------



## wolfeking

cleaning the keyboard is a futile effort. you can find a replacement and be done with it. Shouldn't be more than about $20 with shipping assuming you buy from the US and are in the US.


----------



## PohTayToez

wolfeking said:


> cleaning the keyboard is a futile effort. you can find a replacement and be done with it. Shouldn't be more than about $20 with shipping assuming you buy from the US and are in the US.



Was going to say the exact same thing.  eBay is a good place for cheap keyboards, I've picked them up for less than $10 before.  Amazon is a bit easier too, but will be more expensive.


----------



## Mr Green

You can also get much thinner swabs; standard thickness of swabs sold in many computer shops is about 1mm. You can get 0.2mm, which is much better for cleaning notebook keyboards.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Buy a new keyboard and replace it.


----------



## tokyo

hmm, the only place I can find that sells it wants $38 + $13.95 shipping

http://www.sparepartswarehouse.com/Toshiba,Laptop,Part,K000079080.aspx


----------



## wolfeking

what is the model of your laptop. Im sure i can find one cheaper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tokyo said:


> hmm, the only place I can find that sells it wants $38 + $13.95 shipping
> 
> http://www.sparepartswarehouse.com/Toshiba,Laptop,Part,K000079080.aspx



It's called eBay dude.


----------

